# Gas Range Vent??



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Master Brian said:


> I am redoing the kitchen in my c1915 house.
> One of the main problems I'm having to contend with is how to vent a gas range.


You aren't required to vent a residential range.
The choices are just that but the methods carry some requirements.



> The problem is placing something above is out of the question.


That is indeed a problem.



> ...leaves me only with the options of pulling the air down and out
> or just staying with the old method of opening the window(s) surrounding the stove.


ayup.



> Wife is not a fan of the Jen Aire's...
> I've considered the pop-up style setups, but...
> 
> I'm wondering if it would be possible to 'make' something.


Now we're talkin!



> I actually have an old squirel cage...


er, no.



> ...and just run some ducting up behind the stove...


Ok, we're back on track again.

Duct work in the wall studs.
Connect at top end to the ready made hood (with filters, lights) 
that you (and TOWMBO) prefer. It can even have a fan built in.

At the basement (or crawl) level... adapt the duct work to round.
Install an inline fan LINK then more duct to a damper through side wall.
Wire the inline to work off the built in switch on the hood.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I can see you now, standing in front of the range, stirring a pot of boiling pasta, with your necktie sticking straight out towards the exhaust.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most homes of that age, leak so much air, you do not have to worry. It is not until you make the home so tight, that you have to bring in fresh air, then you have worries & problems with venting, along with Positive & Negative pressures.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

TarheelTerp said:


> You aren't required to vent a residential range.
> The choices are just that but the methods carry some requirements.
> 
> That is indeed a problem.
> ...


I've actually considered very heavily about NOT putting a fan in, but it'd be nice and I don't want to regret later. 

I can't do a hood per say, but could fashion something into the wall directly behind the stove. Would be a lot like a pop-up style, with no pop up. Those in-line fans look like just the thing. Curious how loud they are, but I have been looking at Fantech's website and they sell silencers and backdraft dampers so that might be the way to go!

Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go into a local show room that has them set up. Then can range in various db. Most manufacturers will have available in the technical spec's the noise level or can answer if you call or email them to inquire the db level of the fans.

If you have a iPhone or Android, you can download Sound meter apps. I have the Audio Tools app on my iPhone, which has both an analog & digital sound meter, and both work very well in giving good readings.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Go into a local show room that has them set up. Then can range in various db. Most manufacturers will have available in the technical spec's the noise level or can answer if you call or email them to inquire the db level of the fans.
> 
> If you have a iPhone or Android, you can download Sound meter apps. I have the Audio Tools app on my iPhone, which has both an analog & digital sound meter, and both work very well in giving good readings.


Finding a show room that has what I want, I feel might be tricky. I will try the sound meter app, that's a great idea, thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

We are lucky, due to a friend of ours owns an appliance show room, and would have no problem getting the info we need. May want to email the manufacturer and see if you are lucky to get an engineer to respond back. I was lucky when I emailed Leviton regarding their AFCI outlets, that I actually got a engineer to answer my questions regarding that new product line, vs. just some Customer Service rep who would not have the info to my questions.

Another item, check with local building companies, they may have customers already that use the same brand, and could possibly set up a way to contact them, to ask the questions regarding how they like the product, sound/noise issues, etc..


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Master Brian said:


> I can't do a hood per se, but...


What do you mean you "can't" ?
I tend to get my back up when people say can't... 
99% of the time it's a way of saying something else.

There is really no substitute for having lights and a filter 
(and the switches) immediately above the cooking surface. 

You can call it whatever you like... but find a way to have that.
Especially if you will have a wall behind the stove top.



> Those in-line fans look like just the thing.
> Curious how loud they are...


They work very well and aren't real loud.

Some are quieter than other (check their Db ratings)..
but they are all designed for the purpose.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

TarheelTerp said:


> What do you mean you "can't" ?
> I tend to get my back up when people say can't...
> 99% of the time it's a way of saying something else.
> 
> ...


I mean just that, not possible. No way, no how! I guess one could redo a roof to make it possible and remove a window, but I'll just say I can't!! :wink: It is a shed style roof with windows wrapped all the way around. Except for maybe 10-12" between top of counter and bottom of window(s) the rest is structural framing and windows. The ceiling directly above the range is 7' at the highest part.

There is maybe 5-6" between top of window and bottom of roof line (read Header) and the roof line is 2x4" framing. In order to clear the windows, the hood would have to be about 42" above the top of the cooktop and they seem to say much over 30" isn't doing any good. 



TarheelTerp said:


> They work very well and aren't real loud.
> 
> Some are quieter than other (check their Db ratings)..
> but they are all designed for the purpose.


I'm sure this is the way I'll go and just build a vent into the wall behind the cooktop! Surely, I can fab something up for that!!


----------

